# mule



## bear_dog (Dec 30, 2005)

Ihave a 18 munth old Mule for sale 1/2 belgum and 1/2 Mule. nice animal and ready to train very pretty ,will pack a big load He's 1200 # $1500 Wi.
nth


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Mules are sterile, so I'd like to know, how do you get a 1/2 mule?


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

If I remember right mules are only sterile to each other but can breed with other breeds. But I'm not 100% sure though.


----------

